# uk windows



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

anyone had experience with having windows delivered from the uk to italy. i would appreciate some advice and also names of reputable companies who deliver to europe. thanks


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

sheilamarsco said:


> anyone had experience with having windows delivered from the uk to italy. i would appreciate some advice and also names of reputable companies who deliver to europe. thanks


what do you think is wrong with italian windows one problem you will have our windows in the uk open out wards and ive known english people to fit english windows and when they went to ell therehouse they had to take out the english windows to sell the house 
leroy merlyn in pescara are now selling windows made in france at competive prices why not have a look at them


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks pudd2 nothing wrong with italian windows except the price!!! i'll have a look at leroymerlin and see what they are offering.


----------

